
WikiLeaks alternative OpenLeaks goes live - Mithrandir
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/openleaks-launches-website-and-mission-but-platform-still-in-progress.ars
======
scotus99
Don't count the chickens until it leaks anything credible. OpenLeaks has far
to go before it can be taken seriously. And big shoes to fill, with WL and
cryptome still playing ...

